# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Песочный арт Ксении Симоновой

## Stych

*Песочный арт Ксении Симоновой**Главная премьера Украины* – талант-шоу «Україна має талант!» – аналог нашумевшего американского шоу America’s got talent («В Америке есть таланты»), которое выходит на каналах американской сети NBC с июня 2006 года. Спустя год вышли в эфир британская, немецкая и австралийская версии. Всего же более десяти стран подхватили эстафету и отыскали таланты в своей стране. Участником проекта может стать каждый, возраст и место жительства значения не имеют. Единственное и главное условие шоу – участник должен быть, безусловно, талантливым.
*7 июня 2009 г.* победителем четвертого полуфинала шоу талантов «Україна має талант!» стала 24-летняя Ксения Симонова из Евпатории, которая рисует картины из вулканического песка. Из ее мимолетных произведений, перетекающих одно в другое, складывается сюжетная линия. На картине появлялась то молодая женщина, которая моментально старела, то усатый мужчина, а в самом конце — послевоенный город и женщина в окне с ребенком, которая ждет мужа с войны. Во время прямой трансляции программы зрители в зале плакали: серию рисунков песком на стеклянной основе и спроектированных на экран многие увидели впервые в жизни.
*Удивительно*, но эта талантливая девушка приняла участие в популярнейшем телешоу с одной главной целью – помочь маленькой крымчанке Нике, которая уже долгое время находится в коме. Притом, что Ксюша даже не знакома с семьёй этой малышки. Ксения Симонова считает своим долгом поддержать эту семью.
*Ксения* неравнодушна к судьбам детей и вместе с мужем организовала в городе движение «Живи, солнышко!», которое в скором времени станет официальной организацией. Движение предусматривает два социальных направления – информационная борьба с абортами, поддержка женщин, для которых беременность стала нежелательным явлением, а также помощь больным деткам и социально незащищённым семьям.
*Сама* Ксения – молодая мама. Ей всего 23, а уже имеет два высших образования по специальностям: психология и художество-графика-полиграфия. И не собирается останавливаться на достигнутом. Ксюша любит учиться и в этом году планирует поступать на факультет иностранных языков.
*Песочная анимация* – большое увлечение Ксении, которое она намерена совершенствовать и достигнуть высокого профессионального мастерства. Этим искусством она занимается недавно. А открыла Ксюша его для себя через интернет. Всего, по её словам, песочной анимацией на высоком профессиональном уровне занимаются в мире только 4 человека. И у одного из этих мэтров ей посчастливилось учиться. Ксения хочет стать пятой. Поэтому она рисует песком ежедневно по 4 часа.
Художница рисует песком на стеклянной поверхности специального стола, подсвеченной снизу. С помощью видеокамеры и проектора её действия транслируются на экран. Неповторимые изображения создаются руками Ксении, сменяя друг друга на глазах зрителей. Уникальность песочного шоу заключается в том, что песочная живопись создается в реальном времени, на глазах публики - картины, перетекая одна в другую формируют сюжетную линию....
*Нужно отметить,* что с творческим увлечением Ксении уже знакомы не только на Украине, но и за рубежом. Ей довелось принимать участие в лучшем лаунж-джаз проекте Голландии в 2008 году. Тогда евпаторийская художница получила первый опыт работы вместе с мировой знаменитостью Майклом Бортслапом. Знаменитому пианисту понравились работы Ксении, и он пригласил её в следующем году в гастрольное турне по Украине. Уже сегодня готовы несколько совместных клипов Майкла и Ксюши, в которых задействованы её лучшие работы.
*Но это ещё не всё.* Удачный союз Ксении с творческим человеком помогает воплощать в жизнь разные творческие идеи. Есть ещё один проект в жизни талантливой евпаторийки, который она реализует вместе со своим мужем. Супруги Ксюша и Игорь выпускают журнал «Шоколад». Как считает сама Ксения, это – интеллектуальный глянец, в котором красочно иллюстрируются лучшие места отдыха и развлечения в Крыму.
*Как и у всех,* любящих жизнь людей, у Ксении есть мечта - работать с детьми в направлении психокоррекции при помощи песка. И именно в этих занятиях с маленькими пациентами она планирует использовать своё художественное увлечение – песочную анимацию, которая на нервную систему оказывает благотворное воздействие.

Финал конкурса "Украина має таланты" Ксения Симонова с песочной анимацией на тему: "Батьківська любов" 
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## StrekoZZa

Песочный Арт - это Впечатляет! Спасибо Stych))

----------


## Sanych

Классно работает девушка. Очень впечатляет. И не пустоту рисует, а тему войны выбрала к 22-ому июня. Пытается донести что-то через своё творчество.

----------


## Gena

Я предлагаю посмотреть как все начиналось, и размещаю первый выпуск с записью шоу "Україна має талант!". Смотрим здесь: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

это потрясающе! просто нет слов

----------


## BiZ111

Очень красиво! Уже видел несколько таких спецов

----------

